

SSL fix aims to mend cracks - kevin_morrill
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/02/ssl-fix-aims-to-mend-huge-cracks-in-nets-foundation-of-trust.ars

======
therealarmen
Interesting read. I'm glad there's still tech writers out there trying to put
together coherent stories.

Can anyone recommend other sites like Ars? I have really been enjoying their
articles as of late.

